# Prialt billing



## lcole7465 (Feb 26, 2018)

One of my pain doctors has started using the Prialt Pain Pump implant. Has anyone else coded/billed for the yet? If so, if anyone has any coding/billing tips for this would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 7, 2018)

http://www.medtronic.com/us-en/heal...reimbursement-practice-management/coding.html

http://professional.medtronic.com/c...ement-support-services/index.htm#.WqCxn-jwZPY

http://www.medtronic.com/content/da...-reimbursement-coding-2017-uc201002982men.pdf

J2278 Injection, ziconotide, 1 microgram 



If you are using an Medtronic pump they have reimbursement services that you can contact and seem have alot knowledge


----------

